# Any tips for USC Graduate personal statement?



## Lvn

Hey guys,

Last year when I visited USC they said personal statement is the deal-breaker. They also said that there is no concrete format and I should be as personal as I can.

I have tried this, but it's really hard to fit everything into a 1000 word essay. It's also really hard to stay focused, considering I want to say so much.

Either way, I would appreciate any tips or suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## movied

just be as detailed as you can be. don't exagerate too much.


----------



## Astantax

I let mine unfurl like a story in itself, in three parts.  It was about a pretty sad life event, so I played the heartstrings card as much as reality allowed.


----------



## psufilmgirl

Lvn,

I'm having the same issue with the 1,000 word limit.  I've taken to looking at what I've written once a week and editing it, since I have some time to fix it.  Mine is also VERY personal.  I think it's a deal breaker because they want to know if you can tell a story and how comfortable you are with emotions and the fact that you have a voice.

I would say just be sincere, and the real you will stand out.  Sincerity is super hard to come by these days!!!


----------



## scribble.jones

Hey Guys,

I don't know which programs you're trying for, but I most definitely feel your personal statement pain. It was the toughest piece of my USC app last fall. Let me tell you a few things I wish somebody had told me.

1. *Figure out what your application is doing in front of them.* Come up with two or three d@mn good reasons why  _you_ belong at  _USC_ and make them the soul of your statement.
2.  *Just do it, then do it again (repeat as necessary).* Be aware that it's not easy and it's not meant to be. Force yourself to get something down, go over what works, then do it again until you're happy with it.
3.  *Imagine yourself as a character, then tell them your story.* You want them to get to know you, and hopefully to like you, so pitch yourself accordingly. If you were a protagonist, what personal qualities would you highlight? How did those things contribute to you arriving on their doorstep? 
4.  *At the end of the day, they are looking for alumni.* Your success is their success, so do everything you can to present yourself as a good bet. Have you visited? Why do you think you're a perfect fit? Be confident (though not arrogant!) and demonstrate your vision and your enthusiasm.
5.   *Humor is an option.* My statement began with a hilarious anecdote from my days as a medical office assistant. It probably told them more about me than any bumbling attempt to summarize myself, and it set up a flow for the rest of the piece. More to the point, humor amid a sea of seriousness will make your statement readable and memorable.
6.  *You'll know it when you've got it.* 'Nuff said.

I hope this helps, and didn't come off as overly professorial. Good luck!


----------



## Jayimess

Scribble, welcome to the forum!  Great post.

Will you be starting at SCA this fall then?  I'm a screenwriting MFA graduating this May.

I noticed a note up in the writing office that appends to Scribble's wisdom...don't tell them how awesome USC is...they already know that.  Instead, show them your own voice.


----------



## scribble.jones

Hey Jayimess. I am starting in screenwriting in a couple of weeks. It's exciting, but I'm really nervous!

I relied on this site when I was going through the app process, so when I bumbled back over here today and had some time on my hands, I figured I'd pay it forward before the trauma faded into nostalgia.


----------



## Jayimess

Congrats, I'll see you in two weeks, then!


----------



## Sapphiar

I don't know if anyone is still reading this, but I've been putting together my own statement and realizing it's probably too professional.  So a personal statement is less of what you hope to accomplish at USC and more of *why* I want to go and why I should be accepted?  Sort of like a cover letter?


----------



## psufilmgirl

your personal statement should be something personal about yourself and it should reflect your interest in filmmaking, telling a story of how you came to be interested in film, what motivates you, and what beliefs and discoveries in your life led you to the decision. 

or something like that......


hahahaha


----------



## Sapphiar

Hahahah, okay, I gotcha.  I can work with that.  I definitely seem to be going for a more, "My intentions at USC are to blahblahblah...", so I'll be sure to coloquialize the crap out of it.


----------



## femme.focale

For my Personal Statement, I made it a point to stay focused and concise while remaining introspective.  Demonstrate that you are an individual with a unique point of view, and that should score you some major brownie points.  I didn't mention USC once, because it's not about them, it's about me.  Granted, I don't know if my angle worked yet as I'm still waiting for the results, but I hope this helps a little.


----------



## Golden

I don't think it should be like a cover letter at all. It should tell them who you are and yes, tell them why you want to go there. Why would you be a good fit at USC? What kinds of stories do you want to tell?

I did that and I had sucessful resutls.


----------



## Jayimess

Definitely not a cover letter, nor is it a statement of goals.

This should be you, talking in your own voice, first person, about who you are, who you hope to be, and how you got to this point.

Best of luck!


----------



## psufilmgirl

Jayimess~

after all this if I actually get accepted, I feel I owe you a drink!  hahahaha


----------



## Sapphiar

My concern, then, is how does this differ from the mini autobiography?  'Cause I list a lot of the same stuff in there.  I don't want to become redundant, you know?


----------



## Jayimess

I haven't looked at these requirements in a long time, but when I tackled this. the personal statement was more about the journey and the autobiography was more about the person.

I don't know if that helps.  I didn't get a neurosis about the personal statement.  I saved that for the creative portfolio.

We're all neurotic about something...


----------



## Junie

Hello!

I'm glad I found this site. I'm happily working away on my application to USC's screenwriting program, but this discussion has me confused. I do see the most emotional moment and autobiographical sketch on the application checklist site here (http://cinema.usc.edu/programs/writing/application-procedures-writing.htm), but I don't see anything about a 1000 word personal statement. Now I'm worried I've overlooked something very important. Can someone direct me to the info about the personal statement? I see that there's a place to upload a personal statement on the online application, but nothing about it being 1000 words. What did I miss?

Thanks!


----------



## robot_m

> http://cinema.usc.edu/programs/writing/application-procedures-writing.htm



The 1,000 word personal statement isn't required for Screenwriting applications, but IS required for Production applications.


----------



## Junie

Thanks!


----------



## Lvn

Hey guys,

Last year when I visited USC they said personal statement is the deal-breaker. They also said that there is no concrete format and I should be as personal as I can.

I have tried this, but it's really hard to fit everything into a 1000 word essay. It's also really hard to stay focused, considering I want to say so much.

Either way, I would appreciate any tips or suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## BKFishmaster

I just want to let everyone know that apparently the personal statement IS required for applicants to the screenwriting MFA program. I had found conflicting information and sought a clarification from the university and I was told that the personal statement is required in addition to the screenwriting-specific requirements.


----------



## Junie

Thanks for the info, BKFishmaster. Did you happen to get any parameters for the SoP, such as word count or page length?


----------



## BKFishmaster

No, I was wondering about that myself, too. I couldn't easily find anything on the USC website regarding it, so I'm just going to shoot for 1-2 pages since that seems to be the target length on the other non-script elements in the application.

And I should clarify that my information came from an e-mail exchange with Samuel Kim. After doing some browsing on the boards it looks like he says it's required but the admissions office doesn't. Too bad that they can't all be on the same page, but I'm going to go ahead and include a personal statement just in case.

Good luck to everyone and thanks for all the helpful information.


----------



## psufilmgirl

for MFA production, the personal statement cannot be any longer than 1000 words.  I'd assume it's about the same for screenwriting.  You can always call and ask.  It never hurts!


----------



## WillieGreen

Hold up.  USC wants the autobiographical sketch AND a personal statement?  What?


----------



## BKFishmaster

According to Samuel Kim, yes, applicants for the MFA in screenwriting need a personal statement.

I'm going to keep checking this forum until I submit my application, though, and the personal statement will be the last thing I do just in case.


----------



## dabbu

Hey everyone. I am also applying for USC SCA Production. Ive just almost completed everything and gonna upload it in a while.Guess everyones grueling in the 11th hour  . I will upload my Statement and writing sample soon for everyone to see, if you can you guys do it too.Btw Im an International Student from India, any other int students in the race ? anyway.. all the best to all.. hope the best man wins


----------



## jackflag

Hi. Sorry to bring this topic back from the dead, but I did a google search on USC autobiographical sketch and this came up. Everyone here seems extremely helpful.

Anyway, I e-mailed USC earlier about whether both a personal statement and autobio. sketch are needed, and the reply stated only the autobiography was needed. However, there is a post in this thread directly contradicting that, preceded by a post confirming what the e-mail said. Very confusing!! 

Does anyone perhaps have insider knowledge of USC and can tell me which is correct? I would go by the e-mail I got but apparently you guys are getting e-mails saying the opposite. Please help!


----------

